# كيف يتم فحص انابيب حديد الدكتايل موقعيا



## ابو خليفه (7 مايو 2011)

ارجو من لديه خبره افادتي وله مني كل التحيه : كيف معرفتها انابيب حديد الدكتايل اذا كانت مستعمله او لا وخاصه ان بعض الذين لا يخافون الله يقومون بتنضيفها وصبغها وهل استطيع معرفه ((تقريبي)) نسبه الكربون بها


----------



## ابومحمد2222 (21 يناير 2012)

*الاخ ابو خليفة مع التحية*

حياك الله الله ابو خليفة .. آمل التواصل معي على الايميل [email protected] 
مع بالغ التقدير.


----------

